# Cranks but wont start



## old_skool_jetta (Jul 20, 2007)

2001 Audi A6 2.7t cranks but won't start. So all I did was change the starter on this car and before the starter went back in I pressure washed the cavity where the starter goes in that general area to remove all the build up of grease and that was it, put the whole car back together went to verify it starts and it cranks but no start however it hesitates while cranking almost like out of time. Anyone have any idea what this could be.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## old_skool_jetta (Jul 20, 2007)

So here are the things I checked, CPS sensor good, CTS sensor good, fuel pump and fuses and relays good, just installed 6 brand new spark plugs, and getting spark, I'm at a lost here so someone please help.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## crazyquik22023 (Jun 17, 2013)

So is the starter actually spinning the engine? Do you hear compression when you are trying to start it? Posting a scan of your car would help as well.


----------

